# Any feedback on CT Maltese Puppies?



## DBMom (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi folks! Does anyone know anything about a breeder called CT Maltese, located in Derby, CT? They're fairly new - their website says they've been operating since 2016 - and I can't find any reviews or other information about them online (especially with the very generic/general name). I found them via the AKC Marketplace website. Their dogs are AKC registered and they offer a 3-generation pedigree record as well as health guarantee, 30-day pet insurance after sale etc. Prices are what well-known breeders in the area are charging, i.e., high! The website is quite sparse - it's ctmaltesepuppies.com. If anyone has any experience or has any info about them and can share, I'd appreciate it very much. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DBMom (Jun 9, 2020)

PS: Btw the folks who run this business are named John and his mother Tatiana.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

It is a backyard breeder. I would check the American Maltese Association breeder referral to find a quality breeder: AMA Breeder Referral Disclaimer | American Maltese Association


----------



## KateB20 (Aug 25, 2021)

Hello! Thank you for the site, @zooeysmom

By the way, does anyboy use gogs toothbrush? I found these but i don't know which will be good for a maltese


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

KateB20 said:


> Hello! Thank you for the site, @zooeysmom
> 
> By the way, does anyboy use gogs toothbrush? I found these but i don't know which will be good for a maltese


These products are approved by the veterinary oral health council and prove to work. http://www.vohc.org/VOHCAcceptedProductsTable_Dogs.pdf


----------

